# Humble beginnings and stuff



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

This is actually my third project. 

Cyndi started me out with some odd brown yarn and we established cast on, knit stitch and finish with that one.
It turned out to be about a fourth the size of a wash cloth.
The second cast on was with the white wool yarn Cyndi mentioned.
She had me knit stitch on that for a dozen or so passes and then we began to alternate knit and pearl. The scarf itself actually looks kinda stylish with the pearled "hem" and then knit body. I'm about half done with it. My stitches aren't terribly uniform though, and it turns out that I've got a knack for incorporating perfect button-hole stitches just when the basic look starts to really jive for uniformity. :grumble:

Both initial projects are a bit thin and petite for my liking, though, so I started my third.

Note that I've graduated to triple strand knitting already. :bouncy:









I, umm *clears throat* did get a little carried away with my cast on.
As can be seen, though , I remembered Cyndi's instructions on how to combine two stitches for the purpose of decreasing. I am rather pleased with the smoothness of the overall decrease....and, my daughter tells me that the flare is quite fashionable. :kiss:










I am delighted with my uniformity and the chunkiness of this knit.
The colors were the product of a random search through Wendy's knitting supplies. I wish I had more of this texture, though.
Handspuns, here we come !
Oh, well. Gotta start somewhere.










I want to do a pair of thick mittens next, but the idea of knitting around a dozen short sticks really freaks me out....and, the thought of trying to knit that thumb scares me to death.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks great so far. 
I think a pink scarf with a flare is very stylish too.

For the mittens, it's not a dozen short sticks, only 3 or 4. 
No need to exaggerate. 

Thanks for the pics too.
Happy knitting!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice! And I'm with you on the dozen sticks, but let's not let that stop us from learning something new. If we think it's a dozen, and only ends up being 4 or 5, we're good!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

:goodjob:
I am very impressed! ok, go ahead and knit those mittens! It won't be so bad. Once you get going on those dpn's it is almost easier.
Keep it up, we will want to see more pics!!

((Love the flare on that scarf! Wonder if I could do that on purpose?))


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm really impressed. Mittens are very easy as are sweaters and fancy stitch afghans; socks not so much.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Forerunner well done! Gosh you learn fast. You knitting looks great and your stitches look very even, good tension. Mitten are NOT difficult at all. Thumbs and thumb gores are easy. And like GAM said it's ONLY 3-4 needles, let's not get carried away. And you _do_ know that you are still _only_ knitting with two needles at a time, right?

Keep up the good work!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Next she'll have to show you how to do a moebus(not sure if I spelled that right). That will actually be a practical neckwarmer you can wear with no loose ends to fly around. Or you could make a dickey

I do thumbs with 3 needles, 2 needles with stitches and the third to work it. Crocheting the thumbs works too. A lot less fumbly.

Next she can show you how to thrum the mittens.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

A Mobius is really easy to knit. Cast on the number of stitches (best done on a circular needle). Before you join the ends instead of making sure they are not twisted, you want to make sure there is one twist in it before you join. You will have one maybe two rows you can knit and still twist it or untwist if you have too many twists. It looks really nice done on large needles in just plain knit stitch and knit very loosely.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Looking good, Forerunner!! :goodjob: Looking real good!

:dance: :sing:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Cyndi, I've forgotten how to go from the knit/pearl cycle to straight knit, where I get the pearled look on both sides.
My "leg" always seems to be opposite where I need it to go back to straight knit stitch.:shrug:

Yes, Wind.... knitting is a blast. Now I just wish I had more time to devote and that I could get results three times as fast.

Those long, cold winter days by the wood stove are looking better all the time. 

Oh, and GAM....it's not pink. It's _melon_.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh yes, pardon me. It certainly IS melon colored. My mistake. 

Having the 'leg' be twisted is a pretty common problem. 
Perhaps you are twisting your purls. (that's a lefty issue).
Pay attention to which direction you are wrapping the yarn around the needle.

here's some good pics.
http://www.knitsimplemag.com/node/8


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

No, I'm doing OK with my stitches as I'm going, but Cyndi started me out with the knit stitch on my first scarf, then we switched to knit a row/pearl a row, back and forth, to get the knit look on one side and pearl on the other. Now I want to go back to getting the pearled look on both sides, but the beginning leg seems to be on the wrong side when I'd normally be starting a pearl stitch row, but want to go back to knit/knit, rather than knit/pearl. 

Could that have been explained using fewer words ?:shocked:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh. Okay, you started with 'garter stitch'. That gives you the bumps on both sides. To do that, there is no purling. You knit to the end, turn, and knit again. 

The fabric with all the 'v's on the same side is called 'stockinette stitch'. 
Kind of a dainty name.  You do that by knitting across,turn, purling across. (Like on your melon scarf).

If your 'legs' are not always going the same direction, whether knitting or purling, you are twisting the stitches.
That link I gave shows you how to 'knit through the back loop' to straighten out your twisted stitches.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

"Garter" is kind of a dainty sobriquet, as well. :indif:

As for the leg positioning.....I was sure that Cyndi demonstrated that the leg would be on one side of the needle following a knit row, and the other side following a pearl row.
Now this all on a straight needle. 
She did mention that, with circular needles, I could knit stitch forever and never see a pearl bump again. :bouncy:

Not that I mind pearls..... as a matter of fact, that's what I'm trying to get back to, here. :bored:

Ok, alright, I'll go read the link. I'm more of an interactive and conversational learner, though. It sure was nice having an expert on staff for a few days.:sob:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

GAM, I taught Forerunner the way my Grammy taught me to purl, which isn't the 'normal' way. It arranges the leg differently on the needle. Most likely Forerunner isn't twisting the stitches, just the leg isn't where has been with the stockinette stitch.

Forerunner, just check which of the legs is open, instead of crossing over the other one. You want to pick up the one that is open. For knit, needle goes from bottom to top of leg, with yarn in back.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Forerunner by legs are you meaning the working yarn? When you purl that is in front and when you knit you move it to the back. So if you are doing garter stitch you will always have the working yarn in the back of your work. If it is in front just put it to the back.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Good for you forerunner! I only have the patience to do Afghans not things like mittens and socks, but well, if you are willing to do it, maybe I need to try again?


These ladies give me a headache with all their techinical stuff. I wish I had someone to show me!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

<steps aside for Cyndi and her grandmas way of purling>

Cyndi, what is so different about the way she taught you? 
Now I am super curious. 

Marchwind, that could be it. To me the 'legs' are the 2 sides of the loop on the needle. 
Like 2 legs straddling a fence (the needle is the fence).
If you are plain knit/purling, the FRONT let is leading. 

Maybe that is my own confusion?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

*kicks toe in dirt, not having intended to raise such a ruckus*

Um, yeah, Marchwind..... leg--as I understood it-- is the working yarn.
Your description fits what I'm looking for.

Little Farm..... definitely go for it. 
After a few small successes and having overcome the, umm, obstacle of having cast on about three times as many stitches as I needed,  I've been contemplating all sorts of possibilities. With me, the trick is going to be altering typical patterns to allow for multiple stranding and chunkier yarns. There's something about the look and feel of thicker knits that motivates me....


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

WIHH, can you post a photo of the yarn you are using?

Now you have my interest. Wish I lived closer! Argh!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Bravo Forerunner!

My last knitting project was a scarf made from handspun yarn that I knitted three times (unraveled twice because I didn't like it). But I liked my hand spun yarn.

Have a good day!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Forerunner I'm glad I was of some help to you.

GAM I do know about the legs straddling a fence. I think Cyndi has used that analogy before, It is a good one. But from Forerunner's description the working yarn sounded like the problem.

Forerunner don't apologise for causing a "ruckus". This is how we all learn a little something. When we all debate a thing like this I think it benefits all of us. Besides it's fun


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah, it IS fun.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> GAM, I taught Forerunner the way my Grammy taught me to purl, which isn't the 'normal' way. It arranges the leg differently on the needle.


On KnittingHelp.com they used to have a video that explained this. It's called the "Combined Continental' ....

Unless you actually work the stitches this way, it is hard to understand. You 'working leg' is situated differently ... both when you knit/purl back and forth and differentl than that when you work in the round .....

Once you 'get' it, you really get it. The main thing to remember when you use this type of knitting is for knits, the yarn is in the back and you pick up the working leg from the bottom to the top (regardless if the working leg is in the front or back of your needle) and for the purl stitch, your yarn is in front of the needle and you work it from the top to the bottom, again regardles is the working leg is in the front or the back of the needle)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Cyndi, I did go and watch the videos over there at knittinghelp. 
It is the exact same thing, only backwards. I get it.

Then, when Foretunner goes to learn to knit in the round, he will get to learn ANOTHER 
way to do it. (the non-backwards way) 
He's a lefty so the spatial thinking should come easy to him. 

There is no right or wrong! If it accomplishes what you want it to, you are doing it correctly. :thumb:



I am always trying new ways of knitting. I want to be one of those sock-a-day knitters, eventually. 
The Norwegian purl is way fastest, for me (so far). I knit continental too. 

Right now I am practicing stranded, carrying the 2 yarns in various ways.
It is still hard for me to purl carrying 2 strands. I just keep practicing.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

GAM, With Combined Continental (so glad KnittingHelp actually put a name to it), the purl stitch is exactly the opposit as the knit stitch.

For a left-handed continental knitter, the working yarn is held in the right hand. The left needle (hand) scoops the open (non-crossed) leg from bottom to top, under the leg to scoop the working yarn which is in the back of the needle. (this is the same whether the open leg is in the front or back of the needle). 

For the purl stitch, just the opposite is true. You scoop the left needle (hand) from from top down to bottom of the open leg to scoop the working yarn which is in front of the needle, again regardless if the open leg is in front or the back of the needle.

If you are knitting back and forth on two needles, the open leg is different than if you are knitting in the round. The important thing in regards to this type of knitting is recognizing the open leg.

After a time of knitting this way, you can recognize the stitches by feel. It is the fastest way to knit/purl and also the most common way folks with sight impairment knit to recognize the stitch orientation.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

After searching for some time under "yahoo images" for the type mitten I'm looking for, I finally found it. 

http://www.kategilbert.com/ms_gifted.html

Third image down on the page is the chunky look and texture I'm after, but their pattern directions don't seem to specify that image.

Could I get a second opinion ?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It looks like any 'chunky' weight yarn will work. 
The reason that 3rd one looks different is that it is a different type of yarn (Lion brand Homespun). 
As long as the yarn you use is the proper diameter and the needles are the right size, you should get something close to the right size.

In other words; Yes, those mittens were knitted with that pattern.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

The learning curve here just gets steeper and steeper. 
Thank you.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

As per Cyndi's request, I'll do pix of the new scarf this weekend, maybe....

The _melon_ colored scarf turned out very nicely, and I figured out what the flare is for. 
One simply wraps the scarf about the neck, beginning with the small end, and then tucks in both wings of the flare to hold the scarf in place and it works _fabulously_.:bouncy:

I'm afraid my next project is going to be quite the jump into the deep and frightening abyss of the unthinkable. I'm going to attempt to knit around a dozen short sticks. Well, that is, depending on popular opinion, here.
How small a circumference is it practical to knit, in the round, on circular needles ?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Forerunner said:


> How small a circumference is it practical to knit, in the round, on circular needles ?


What are you wanting to make? 

For a very small # of stitches (like 9 or 10) those little sticks are good.
An example is if you are knitting the fingers on a glove. 

There are a lot of different methods for knitting 'in the round' on circular needles. It depends on how many stitches you have and how long your needles are. 
Oh, and your personal preference, of course.  

This lady (Cat Bordhi) is a GREAT teacher and she explains joining and working on 2 circs really well. 
She is kind of a hero of mine. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RybPvCNfrT8[/ame]


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Cat is awesome~!! To see her 'spining' using just a rubber ball and some aerobics is fascinating!

When knitting in the round, you''l want at least 3 needles to hold your stitches and 1 more to knit on to. you can take this to a half dozen if you want to, but really, four needles total will get you what you need.

Can't wait to see pictures!! C'mon Lori & R. ... get that camera snappng pics!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm not going to say just what it is I'm making, yet. 
Let's just assume we're knitting sleeves for a sweater, or something.
Working diameter would be 4 to 6 inches.
MY personal preference, of course :indif:, will likely be circular needles whenever possible.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

ohh thank you i love that pattern for mittins, wonder if i could line them with fleece ? bet they would be warm....


----------



## uncleotis (Mar 14, 2005)

Wind In Her Hair I'm a new sock knitter ... meaning the double pointed needles scared me off. Would you consider sharing your pattern for the socks with only 28 stitches?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Uh, GAM......and Cyndi (for the sake of sound second witness).....what was the woman in the video doing with two pairs of circulars ? I thought out set was enough...
Did you post that to confuse me ?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh, yeah...... Wind's socks....28 stitches....... my latest scarf has 28 stitches.
If I ever do knit socks, THAT's what I'm talking about. 
Thick, chunky, quick and simple.

As promised.....


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

The instructor at the first class I took at Olds Fibre Week took a knitting needle and held it up to the yarn to decide on which size needle to use for the yarn - she was looking for a needle that was close in thickness to the yarn itself: if you want super tight fabric (think socks) your needle is the same thickness or a bit smaller than the yarn, for big loopsa and poofier fabric, you go with needles a smidgen bigger than the yarn.

Then you knit a guage swatch and see if it matches your pattern. If it does, yay, if not, do math until it works, or pick a different set of yarn or needles and swatch again until you DO get a match. 

Or knit shawls, where guage is not such a big deal.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Very masculine colored scarf and it looks good.
The non-smiling intense look is quite flattering too. 

I did NOT post that to confuse you, I swear.
Really, the main issue with circs is finding one the right exact size for your knitting. 
To avoid what I call 'wrestling with the loop of cable' you just use 2 circs.
You dont HAVE to, of course.

Plus that vid has the 'joining' to make your cast on into a circle which is something you are going to want to know, I was guessing.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

The non-smiling, intense look was employed in hopes of curtailing cheap shots at my sensitive sense of humor.:yawn:

I do appreciate your thinking of me in re the detail of "joining" when using circulars. I hate to think what might have been the results of my attempts to wing it when the time came.:huh:

Cyndi never warned me about "wrestling with the loop of cable" when we discussed with stars in our eyes the day when I would graduate to circulars....
She just told me that, when that day finally came, all sailing thereafter would be smooth and the sunsets would be more beautiful than ever.....
Do you think she left the dark details out just to protect me ?

I really hate to admit it, :ashamed:, but I'm still stuck on how to switch back and forth between knit and pearl in the same row..... and how to get back to the all knit stitch to get the all pearl look after I've been alternating "garter" with "stockinette". The next two projects I have in mind will require mastery of these techniques, and I won't be sober or in my right mind if you catch me modeling either of them.:umno::run:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL Forerunner, this thread just makes me smile. You are doing a great job. That whole circular needle thing, "magic loop" boggles the mind. 3-4 needles seem so much easier to me. I do have to disclose that I have not actually tried the magic loop. I've read the directions and watched Cats video and I just shake my head. It's kind of like the toe up socks.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The video I linked is NOT Magic Loop. It is plain old knitting on 2 circs. 
Magic Loop gives another way to deal w/ the excess long cable, but I dont advocate it because it frustrates me.  (someone else can advocate it, surely?)

Forerunner, you will get the hang of switching back and forth between knit and purl. 
Once you can do a ribbing stitch with confidence, you will feel very empowered! 
(and your scarves wont have a tendency to roll up on themselves)

When you go from k to p in the same row you just bring the working yarn in between the needles to the front or back, whichever you need to get the k or p. 

The knit stitches are wearing little v-necks and the purls are wearing little turtlenecks. 
It is just a matter of learning to 'read' your stitches. 
It takes practice, that's all. Miles of yarn later you will barely remember having this trouble.


In fact, just yesterday I was sitting here working on a sock and found myself watching a hawk hunting off a round bale in the neighbors field, out my window.
I looked down to discover that my hands were continuing to knit in pattern while my eyes and my primary attention were nowhere NEAR! what the hands were doing. 

I had heard people say they can knit and read a book at the same time, but never really believed that until now.

Just. Keep. Practicing.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Where do we put in a request for a new emoticon ?

We need an appropriately grizzled, slightly graying-bearded fellow with a set of knitting needles and just a little tuft of pink, er, melon-colored yarn showing..... one eye would be intensely squinted in the direction of the knitting project he's working on, while the other would be popped out, wide open and wild looking, gazing intensely into the camera, see.......
His tongue would be appropriately clenched to one side and he would obviously be in some degree of severe exasperation. 

So.....when beginning a mystery project, in the round, the finished diameter of one end being much larger than the other, is it more expedient to begin on the small or the larger end ? 
I.e.... is it better for the quality of the finished work to M1 repeatedly or to decrease repeatedly ?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Forerunner, I think you will just have to settle for this emoticon. :teehee:

Is one of the ends of the project more likely to be try-on-able?

It shouldn't matter which end you start from, as long as the thing fits when you are done. Inc and dec are stitches of equal quality.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh, either end, either project, might be "try-on-able". :teehee:
On the one project, the smaller end will be the only crucial, size-wise. The larger end will be purely for aesthetics. :teehee:

For my increases, seeing as I like to knit with more strands of yarn than sticks, :teehee:, can I just split my four-stand stitch into two, two-strand stitches, thus making two new four-strand stitches, :teehee:, rather than just cheaply wrapping a new loop around the needle in some horrifically primitive and classless fashion ? :teehee:

As for trying any of this new stuff on, *clears throat* just to see if it's the right size and all :teehee::run:, I may be smallish of stature, but my intended recipient(s) may be even more dainty than I...... :teehee:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Sure, you can do your increases by splitting the yarn.
I have done that myself and had it work just fine.

I hope you are making something for Lily.
We havent seen any new pics of her for awhile.


Happy knitting ! :teehee:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh..... I should have known. :teehee:


























I do hope she doesn't catch all of her big sister's tomboy bug. 
Big sis doesn't like fluffy stuff at _all_.:bored:

My perfect daughter would dress, in season, like a cross of styles between the Irish, the American eighties, the French and the Cowichan Natives. 
I suppose as I figure more of these things out and cold weather sets in..... :sing:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Aww. Those are hilarious.
She looks like the kind of girl who will have plenty of her OWN fashion ideas, when she gets older. 

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

Now there's a child who appears to know her own mind! Have fun helping this one grown into adulthood-and watch out world, here she comes!
betty


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

The 1880s.....now that brings a story to mind.....
When my dear Wendy and I were in the thick of making our major changes in life in the late 90s, she came to her own conclusion that she wanted to wear longish dresses, (of her own making) a head covering and a generally modest attire across the board.
Now it must be kept in mind that she was a spunky and self-willed girl, and no man's door mat. Anyhow, my modern and somewhat materialistic, appearances-minded mother came down one day while I was gone..... and proceeded to _rake my wife over the coals_ for daring to wear such attire and give the impression to the world that she was humble and submissive to her husband to such an extreme, let alone embrace this "primitive" lifestyle...... both of which she claimed the _world left back in the eighteen hundreds._
I was floored. Knowing Wendy, Mother got put, respectfully, in her place toward the latter part of that grilling. Even so, I left nothing to Mum's imagination when it came my time to let her know her boundaries in re my wife and home.
That all said, Mum and I do get along splendidly, these days. We just ever-so-slightly guard the direction in which conversation flows. 

Now, my preferences ? I really liked the fluffy styles of ladies attire in the _19_80s, as those were my formative years, the latter 4 of which were spent falling in love with the fluffy angel of my youth.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

AAAA, do you think your dear Wendy had a pattern for this so called "head covering" she made herself??? I went to the Amish last summer with my friend Sue, to see if they would make me a "head covering" to my liking, they wouldn't! I wanted something long to cover the back of my neck while mowing and working under the hot sun. I have just been setting a handkerchief on my head and putting a hat over it to keep it in place. I wanted it long also to keep the sun from damaging my then long hair.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

WHEW!!! This thread got too complicated for me, but I loved the pic's and the way Frazzlehead talks: _for big loopsa and poofier fabric, you go with needles a smidgen bigger than the yarn.

Then you knit a guage swatch and see if it matches your pattern. If it does, yay, if not, do math until it works, or pick a different set of yarn or needles and swatch again until you DO get a match._

Let me 'hear' more! This I get. (BIGGGG GRIN) You folks make my day!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

JDog1222 said:


> AAAA, do you think your dear Wendy had a pattern for this so called "head covering" she made herself??? I went to the Amish last summer with my friend Sue, to see if they would make me a "head covering" to my liking, they wouldn't! I wanted something long to cover the back of my neck while mowing and working under the hot sun. I have just been setting a handkerchief on my head and putting a hat over it to keep it in place. I wanted it long also to keep the sun from damaging my then long hair.


You cut off long hair ?! 

I'm sure we could come up with something in the way of a pattern, if not one of her originals.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

There was notice made and comment offered as to my scarves curling up on themselves, and it was implied that, as I mastered the ribbing stitches, that problem might just go away.
This has had me thinking.
There are lots of scarves out there with no ribbing stitching, and they don't curl up like a dried soup bean hull...... what gives ?
What else might I be doing "wrong"?
I like what I've made, so far, but am a bit frustrated that the scarves won't lay flat against mine or anyone else's necks.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

You are doing absolutely nothing wrong. Stockinette stitch always curls. If you don't want that, do a few stitches in garter stich (knit on both sides) on each end of the row. For example, if you had 28 stitches, on the odd row, knit all the stitches. On the even rows, knit 4, purl 20, knit 4. Also, start and end with a few rows of garter stitch to stop the ends from rolling.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I've yet to "experiment" with alternating stitches, due to the fact that I don't want to destroy anything I've spent a lot of time on. 
I did have half a dozen stitches slip off the needle once, and about had a heart attack, and that apparently with good reason. When I put them back on, I must have started knitting with the leg opposite where it was supposed to be, cause it felt all weird, and I was getting the pearled look where I had knit before.  But, what really freaked me out is that I was getting a knit stitch on what had been the pearl side of the scarf.:huh:
I was too afraid to tear anything apart for fear I'd just end up with a full-blown rat's nest, (where is the pulling-all-your-hair-out emoticon ? so I kept on knitting, hoping it would straighten itself out. I ended up with the oddest little tag, three or so rows deep, pearl on the knit side and knit on the pearl side.
I do recall that it felt very awkward stitching that at first, like my wraps on the needle were all going the wrong direction and I had to work a bit to get the other needle into the stitch.
What really bothers me is that I didn't have pearl stitch on both sides, but just a complete reverse of what I had been doing.:bored:
Now, when Cyndi taught me, she first had me do all stockinette stitch, I think....:huh:....and I had the pearl look on both sides of the work, but I don't recall it seeming awkward when I started a new row. For the life of me, I don't remember how I did that since I've been alternating rows ever since. I know, I know.... I just need to cast on a few with some nasty-tasting acrylic yarn and risk losing my mind for good.:run:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Forerunner I think you are ready for a ribbing K2, P2 is a good easy one to see as it works up. You can do it


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I thought I already got a lot of ribbing in here from a select few individuals.:bored:

Of course, if you're referring to the stitch technique, I couldn't agree more.
I saw today, and want to make, one of those turtleneck thingies that you wear separately that looks like a turtleneck/hood all in one. It had super chunky ribbing on both ends. I want to make one so chunky and fluffy that I'd almost be embarrassed to wear it.:bouncy:
Of course, if I knit it up in darker earth tones I could get away with it a little easier. It _does_ get cold in the winter months when I do make a trip to down on my open station tractor.

Here's a pic of what I'm talkin' about.

http://www.creapulka-sweaters.com/en/accessories-11/balaclava-106.html


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am reminded of some awesome regretsy posts from last month.
Sadly the artist took down his website, too much fame I guess.


http://www.regretsy.com/2010/08/25/mrmph/


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Forerunner said:


> You cut off long hair ?!
> 
> I'm sure we could come up with something in the way of a pattern, if not one of her originals.



I couldn't or wouldn't do that to you. A pattern would be great. If I could just see one of the originals I should be able to copy it.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Forerunner, 
You wanting a pattern for the head thing? I think I have a pattern something like it. It's called a helmet.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

You can make it more chunky if you would like, I think. The mittens also look something like what you were looking for too, I think.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Forerunner, we could always use that pic of you for the new emoticon, it's certainly stern looking. I agree with the earth tones for the hat, rust for one, chocolate brown, and there must be a way to make one in blue--perhaps trimmed in black for the masculine look.

Thanks for the chuckles.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I am reminded of some awesome regretsy posts from last month.
> Sadly the artist took down his website, too much fame I guess.
> 
> 
> http://www.regretsy.com/2010/08/25/mrmph/


I didn't see the connection.:bored:


Katy, my pic sports the "don't mess with my fragile emotions; I'm knitting" look, whereas the emoticon I'm looking for would sport the "why didn't I cast on just a _little bit_ looser" look in a cross between Charles Bronson, Grizzly Adams and Festus, with Yosemite Sam as the voice-over.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Well I am not going to be anywhere as adventurous. I have decided that I have only been given the patience to knit Afghans. Mittens and Socks leave me frustrated beyond belief and I have to go outside for a few hrs just to get that 'grrrr' feeling gone! LOL

So you are doing a lot better than me Forerunner. 

As for those hats, I used to own one like the one in the last pic as a kid. Kept my ears and head warm on the 2 mile hike to school each day.  

Love the photos of Lily, she is just adorable and has the most beautiful captivating eyes I have ever seen on a littleun. She looks like a 'thinker'.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Now hold on.....  I'm not doing socks or mittens just yet.
I'm still working on making a scarf that I can't use as a drinking straw when it's done.:sob:
I fear that if I venture an afghan, the first night I slept in it I would wake up mummified, if my scarves are any indication. 

As for Lily...... I/we strongly suspect her to be an old soul. 
She does contemplate much, communicates herself well, and shows tendencies generally not seen so early on.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Forerunner I think that ribbed thing is perfect, I like it and may have to make one for myself. Do it! Just take pictures.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hmmmâ¦.what did someone once tell me about stitches and personality???


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Forgive my ignorance everyone, but why make a scarf like a 'tube'? Mine are just cast on so many stitches, knit till I am bored, cast off and wear.  Warm and toasty!
My afghans are the same, just much wider, and then pieced together. They make me very warm when knitting so are definitely a winter project.

It just seems that everything sounds so complicated? I am probably missing a point big time. LOL Newbie to this to be sure!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

JDog1222 said:


> AAAA, do you think your dear Wendy had a pattern for this so called "head covering" she made herself???


Take a look at the photo of Wendy above the water cooler in the dining room. i bet you can figure out the pattern.

Tim, I need to get two needles out and do some stitching so I can advise you. Just remember, the stitch is the same, the 'leg' which you knit/purl may be different, but knits go from bottom to top and purls from top to bottom.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Saturday is the day. I'm going to sit in my recliner by the woodstove and get ribbing _down_. Say, I've been pricing merino to make the snugly thing at the link I sent, and, between that and good mohair yarns/rovings, it appears to me that a lot of online items are knit for free, you just pay the fiber bill!! 
Those knitters who sell online are sure a charitable lot.
I looked for the super chunky merino wool they use at Creapulka and couldn't even _find_ it on ebay. I think there's a conspiracy afoot.:run:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You'll get it Tim. Another way to describe the knit and the purl stitches ...

The knit stitches are worked from front to back with the working yarn behind the needle.

The purl stitches are worked from back to front with the working yarn in front of the needle.

As long as you know which 'leg' is the one you should knit/purl into, then work the knits from front to back and the purls from back to front.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Forerunner
We both seem to have the same tension problems. What you think might help us loosen up our stitches a little? :buds:


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Your little one is precious. That first picture made me wonder if she was watching you with the one eye squinted on the knitting project and the other eye bugged out looking at the camera....  

Your scarf looks great. Keep going. You have done well at everything you have tried it seems like.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Cyndi.... nothing is making sense right now. When I try to get the pearl look now, I just get it on one side, and I get knit on the other.
Saturday.... experimental project (with emphasis on the "mental").

Jdog.... probably a couple shots of Jack Daniels.

Mrs....why, thank you so kindly. The little one does express her odd character well.
If she really is a cross between her mother and her father, well... 
I do generally make a good showing of things when I try something, but this K1 or 2 and P1 or 2 is stretching my limits, at the moment. I'm sure it's ridiculously simple.
Oh the projects I'll be ready to take on when I DO get it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here is a super chunky Merino http://www.yarnmarket.com/yarn/Loop-d-Loop_Yarn-Granite_Yarn-6159.html

Here's a super chunky Alpaca/Merino http://www.paradisefibers.net/Aspire-Merino-Alpaca-Super-Chunky-Weight-Yarn-p/47171.htm


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmmm. Suspicions confirmed....
So....approximately how much of that 25 bucks for 145 yards chunky yarn would it take to make one of them neck "gators" ?:huh:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Forerunner, the knit stitch and the purl are actually just reversals of the same exact thing.

If you are gtting a purl on one side and it looks like a knit on the other, then you are doing it right.

I noticed before that you were saying garter stitch gives you a purled look on both sides.
That is not exactly true. There are 'ridges' of purl bumps, but if you look closely, you will see the 'v' shaped knit stitch rows inbetween them. (on both sides). 

There is no way to get all knits on both sides or all purls on both sides.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Shows what YOU know.

The first stitch Cyndi taught me gave me pearls on both sides, and goosebumps in the middle.:thumb:

I will allow you the benefit of the doubt though, cuz I ripped that one out for bigger, better things and therefore have no evidence to back my case.
I also realize that the specifics which you imply may well have merit in stuffy, boring, know-it-all old lady type knitting circles, but those have no sway with me. (yet )

Now as for _my_ work, I am getting good knits on one side and good pearls on the other..... but what freaks me out is when I'll be knitting along and someone will bring to my attention an emergency that barely registers on my Richter scale, but their immediate assault has enough impetus to cause me, say, to let my needle slip out of a few stitches:grit:

Carefully placing the needle back in the thus-offended stitches (one potential argument for knitting tighter stitches:bored I take up where I left off and begin getting pearls on my knit side and knits on my pearls. Kinda like getting chocolate on my peanut butter, but without the fanfare or the benefit.
I have no idea how I'm doing this, even if I did want to incorporate the phenomenon in later works....and, worse, I still can't get back to pearled look on both sides. 
...... and you cruel and cynical ladies want me to K1,P1 !!?:run:

Saturday.......... Saturday...........Saturday, wherefore ever art thou, Saturday ?

Oh, and...... how many 25 dollar skeins (100-150 yards) of super chunky merino in the average gator ?
How 'bout in an average slightly oversized sweater ?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Read your pattern and see what it says for yardage (usually listed with the yarn ideas).

And FWIW, I suggested K2,P2 :thumb:


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Our Little Farm said:


> Forgive my ignorance everyone, but why make a scarf like a 'tube'? Mine are just cast on so many stitches, knit till I am bored, cast off and wear.  Warm and toasty!
> My afghans are the same, just much wider, and then pieced together. They make me very warm when knitting so are definitely a winter project.
> 
> It just seems that everything sounds so complicated? I am probably missing a point big time. LOL Newbie to this to be sure!


For what it's worth, any item that comes out like a tube, is VERY tightly knit, which will make it curl up on itself. Personally I want the tightest stitch possible, because in the past I have knitted afghans or making them a bit larger and call them blankets. Now that may sound oh so dull, but there are afghans here that are 20 years old and holding their shape very well. To offset the problem of curling or tubing as Forerunner puts it, use a ribbing (knit x, purl x) at the end of each row. I don't really like that. Pain in the ankle !!! SO, my alternative is at the beginning of a knit row, purl x number of stitches, say 10, continue knitting across said row and when you have 10 stitches remaining, purl those. Now I would say continue in pattern, but you see, I don't like purls, hence the circular needle enters and you can _almost_ kiss those purls goodbye !! lol What I'm trying to say here is, that you can KNIT all stitches for that smooth stockinette surface. No more knit one direction then turn and purl back across. Certainly they can be minimized. Also with circular needles you / I have no seams to worry about finishing. I did a long sleeve sweater on circulars and it turned out pretty well, especially for a newbie at the time. 

For anyone interested in using circulars, they come in all sizes, with the connecting cable of varying lengths say from 9 inches to maybe 29 inches, guessing here cause I haven't shopped for any in quite a while.. 

I hope this is helpful as knitting should be fun and and very useful as to staying warm. I taught myself from books, not the easiest way but it worked. Carry on and enjoy, there are no KNIT police, so experiment and learn at your own pace.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I do enjoy the tightness and uniformity of most of my stitching.
I have put energy into backing off my tension ever-so-slightly for the purpose of relaxing the finish as well as to increase my speed a bit.
I would really like to get these scarves to lay flat.
All feigned aggravation aside, I am definitely enjoying, if not my half hour before bed (for now) of knitting, the prospect of what can be done and the probability of my learning an awful lot over the next few months.
Time is all I need. All I need is time.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

> Carefully placing the needle back in the thus-offended stitches (one potential argument for knitting tighter stitches) I take up where I left off and begin getting pearls on my knit side and knits on my pearls


It sounds like when you put the stitches back on the needle (let's say on a knit side), the working leg, which was the back one, is now on the front, so you start to purl it.

The 'odd' way I taught you to purl situates the working leg on the back of the needle so when you knit back across the needle, you're working the back leg.

The knit stitch situates the working leg on the front of the needle so when you purl back, you're working the front leg.

You can do one of two things. Re-situate the stitch so the working leg is where you are used to it being or always knit with your working needle going from front to back in which ever leg of the stitch won't cross over the other stitch (I think I called it the 'open' stitch if that makes sense) Always work your purl with your working needle going from back to front in what leg is 'open'.

For your ribbing .... will you be knitting in the round or knitting back and forth?

For knitting in the round (K2, P2), cast on a number of stitches divisible by for (for a K1, P1, divisible by 2), join in the round being carefuly not to twist the stitches, place a marker at the start of your round.

* K2, P2, repeat from * (in other words, K2, P2 all the way around.) 

For your next round, * K2, P2, repeat from *. You will be knitting the knit stitches and purling the purl stitches.

If you are knitting back and forth (K2, P2), cast on a number of stitches divisible by for (for a K1, P1, divisible by 2).

Row 1: * K2, P2, repeat from *
Row 2: * P2, K2, reoeat from *

repeat rows 1 & 2. On the 2nd and subsequent rounds, you'll be knitting the purl stitches from the last row and purling the knit stitches from the last row.

Any way you can catch a ride up this way? If I could show you, I'll know you'll get it. JDog, want to come for a visit and bring Tim with you???


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey, if you give a soap making class, I bet we can get our friend Aj to drive us all up in her 11 passenger van! That is, if Forerunner and Lori sweet-talk her a little. She LOVES the Howerters! :kissy: I'm just second-rate. :awh:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:bored:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Are you still waiting for Saturday?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I could post you up some more confusemalating video links, to pass the time until tomorrow? :teehee: 

Some nice furry fetish links? 

Oh, too bad most of the best yarn porn is not family friendly. sigh. :bored:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Here, this one is not too graphic. :teehee:











I think they are having a group hug. :grouphug:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

:shocked: Aha Thatâs what I thoughtâ¦â¦â¦..he never just comes right out and says it!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Jdog, I am just RIBBING Forerunner. Please dont be offended.
This is a Homesteading site, afterall...
Plus, the alpacas are pretty darned cute all stacked up like that.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Nah, I see it all the time when I look out my kitchen window, cows, goats, chickens, horses, you name it! If you only knew what I did for a research project in school, hope we get published on that! :bored:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay Jdog now you* HAVE* to tell us. What is your research project?


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Well, Iâll make this short. We figured that the spur of the rooster was not adapted for fighting. But that it increased fitness by signaling the female to overt her cloacae during procreation (the cloacal-kiss). I found, just on a whim, that if you touch a hen in the right spot on her back, she would overt her cloacae (same spot the spurs would touch). OK, that said, I spent two entire semesters and one summer recording chicken porn! My partner did his thesis on it. We also counted sperm penetration on the germinal disk too. I know, Iâm never going to hear the end of thisâ¦â¦am I?


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok, I know this does not have anything to do with fiber, but&#8230;&#8230;.here is a pic of the sperm holes that have penetrated the egg yoke germinal disk. I dyed the thin membrane of the yoke sac then took a pic with my microscope. The white spots are where the light shines through the hole that the enzyme on the sperm head eats through the germinal disk.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

NOW! we are learning something about you, JDog. 
Just look at all those sperm trying to be the ONE. 

As someone who has inseminated cattle by hand (not recently), it is not really over the top. :bored:
I always thought embryo implantation was pretty big deal, until I had to spend a hot day helping with that. 

I still marvel that my BB turkeys are products of AI. That is a job for someone other then me. 

How are doing on the thread drift? :teehee:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Looks like he is Marchie!! Almost Saturday, Tim.

Jill, I'd be happy to give a soapmaking class if it will get you up here! Looks like you and Rachel are going at it in making soap. Did I see snazzy new molds! Sweet!

Wow, what a thesis ... the things I learn about you!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Well, Iâm too picky to let the whole drift thing go unattended. I tore the whole thing apart and started again, now I have about 5 inches done on my next sock. 

Yes, I as well, have had the pleasure of counting embryos. I love that the live ones tend to herd together and the dead ones just float off into outer-space. I never got the chance to AI a cow, but have done many a hogs. I worked on a mega hog farm for about two years (farrowing dept), LOVED it. After I had my daughter, my husband and I decided that it would be best for me to stay home. Soâ¦.here I am, almost 14 years later, learning to knit while she does school.
I better get off her now, before Forerunner starts to whine that I have :hijacked:his thread!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

My threads are always up for grabs.

I cast on a chunky something or other on a circular needle this a.m.....right up to the point of making the connection between the two ends, and then duty called and the day was on. Tonight, we went to Dawndra's for Mexican.....and I took Wendy's knitting bag and a few skeins of blue mohair. I got about eighteen inches in on a nice scarf that may get sewn into the first of a set of wrist-warmers for Dawndra's youngest daughter. 
She understands me, if one can imagine. 

.....and, lastly, for the record..... Cheap shots of floozies in knitwear doesn't do it for me.
Genuine elegance and gentle femininity, alone, hold my deepest respect.
I've had a fascination for the soft and endearing since my earliest recollected youth....even wrote extensive stories about a young boy and his experiences in an imaginary world when I was 8 years old....
Fitting that I see clearly the fact that there is only one, for each of us, who makes all of our dreams come true. Seems that very few experience that oneness in any given lifetime, but I am convinced that everyone will find theirs at some point in eternity.
Knitting and all things related help immensely to reduce the pain of the longing, as I have met, and been again separated, from mine.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wendy was a special lady.




That's the first time I've heard alpacas called floozies in knitwear!

It's SATURDAY! What are you doing on HT when you could be knitting?!?!?!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Good morning Cyndi. 

Wendy was just from somewhere far beyond....
I marvel that I was ever seen fit to accompany her for any length of time.

Floozies....I was referring to the bulk of "furry fetish sites" that I have come across in my occasional searches for what I do appreciate. Those alpacas are just hamming it up for the cam.:indif:

Not that I don't somewhat appreciate the sentiment, GAM.
But I've already shared some of my favorites in here.
There is some real skill in the art and elegance in the modeling to be had out there.
My three favorites, and there are ideas galore in each, as well as goals to be dreamed of achieving.....

For a refresher: 

My three favorites, in order of preference...... 
I really appreciate the general _absense_ of cheap modeling in these representations of fiber art.

I can't get my favorite to load, at the moment, but I think the web address is
www.modetempel.com 

Then there are http://www.creapulka-sweaters.com/en/ and
http://mohairman.tripod.com/

Lori and I enjoy browsing through them over coffee, from time to time. 

I have four projects in the works and plan to get to the bottom of k2, p2 today.
I'll report in if I receive any epiphanies.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

One never knowsâ¦when they can rib and when they cannot! Poor GAM, looks like we need to help one another pull feet out of our mouths! Heâs not taking the fetish thing lightly! And, heâs waiting in the forum to attack! :run:
He's too deep for me!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh, and I used to help count worm eggs in cockroach poop too! :hysterical:Why do I always think the nasty things are always fun?


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yuck, processing. I think that was probably my least favorite part, sometimes 17 to 25 litters at times. Cross-fostering was probably my most fav. We induced all the sows, so, thatâs were I spent most my time. I never got to go to the boar stud, only spent time in our breeding barn, which was all AI. Only used the gomer boars to check for heat, poor poor guys! Ah, we let them have a little fun every once in a while.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ahhhhhhh.......WIHHand /JDog........I don't have to learn "processing and worm counting in cockroach poop......to be able to knit, do I????
I'm just being silly!!
(snicker)


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I found yesterday that I very much enjoy working on circular needles. 
For whatever reason, it made far more sense to me, the difference between knit and pearl. I was having too much fun with solid stitching, so didn't work in any ribbing, but I was able to pearl a few rows to offset the knit body of my project, and it's looking good.
My dear Rachel actually likes the colors I'm using....and how it fits her, so far. 
So, consequently, I am now even further inspired as it will be hers when I'm done.  
The finished project will be somewhat of a modification of the headgear we've been discussing in between the overt and random thread drifts we've been experiencing in here.:nono:

Pics will be forthcoming, eventually.:heh:


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

All of this "pig talk" has led me to share a story with you~~~~~


A farmer had five female pigs. Times were hard, so he decided to take them to the county fair and sell them. At the fair, he met another Farmer who owned five male pigs. After talking a bit, they decided to mate the pigs and split everything 50/50. The farmers lived sixty miles apart. So they agreed to drive thirty miles each, and find a field in which to let the pigs mate.

The first morning, the farmer with the female pigs got up at 5 A.M., loaded the pigs into the family station wagon, which was the only vehicle he had, and drove the thirty miles.

While the pigs were mating, he asked the other farmer, "How will I know if they are pregnant?" The other farmer replied, "If they're lying in the grass in the morning, they're pregnant. If they're in the mud, they're not."

The next morning the pigs were rolling in the mud. So he hosed them off, loaded them into the family Station wagon again and proceeded to try again. This continued each morning for a week.

The next morning he was too tired to get out of bed. He called to his wife, "Honey, please look outside and tell me whether the pigs are in the mud or in the grass." 

"Neither," yelled his wife, "they're in the station wagon and one of them is honking the horn."


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

hee hee!
Forerunner, what size circular needles are you using?


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Tallpines, hysterically funny. Just what I never dreamed of finding in a knitting thread, laughter is a great thing. 
To those that may have been hijacked, Oh well, keep trying. Knitting is supposed to be fun.
Now for taking care of my errands. thanks.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> hee hee!
> Forerunner, what size circular needles are you using?


I wouldn't know...... other than to say that needle diameter is about the same as a pencil and that the circumference of my project is about 26 inches....:shrug:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Okee dokee-----I see.
Is your Neck Gator progressing well?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I think so. Winging it without a pattern has proven educational.
I've had to think a bit, but the fit and feel are right on, thus far.
I'm about half done.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Half done! Awsome!:clap:
I can't wait to see the finished result.
This may be my 1st go to project....after I brush up on my.....so called**cough**skill set.


----------



## michelleIL (Aug 29, 2004)

Can't wait to see pics of this!!! Congrats on all you have learned Fore!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Working in the round with the type of purl stitch I taught you makes so much more sense since they are the same (even though the knit stitch situates the working leg different than the purl stitch), since you aren't working back across the row (only working the front of the piece), it's much easier to understand.

Now about those 3-5 needles for socks and mittens ... it is the very same as working with that circular needle, only you have a few of the needles holding stitches for you while you are working. A bit different, but still the same


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I did cast on a simple little round on three needles the other night, and it was doable, just, I needed four needles and only had three. I need to keep digging through the archives and see what else might be available.

Now, on these mitten patterns, I think professional, adult supervision is going to be required on at least the first pair. The lingo in there is rather perplexing, at first, second and third glance.:huh:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Forerunner - How's that neck gator lookin?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Life has once again caught up with leisure time.....
It may be a while before I can get back to fibering.
Weather and circumstance just won't allow much down time, these days.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The cold weather will come soon enough. When the Lord blesses us with beautiful weather, you need to be out in it. Besides, not too much is more rewarding than spreading all that compost. Is that on top of the hill above the garden?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I finally spread the several mega piles up top in the field.
Just seeded wheat yesterday after several days spreading, tilling, harrowing, picking trash, etc. It does look nice.
I think I'm going to leave the garden in it's mulch, untilled for the winter.
The microbiology will surely appreciate that.

I _was thinking_ about fiber while I was up there in that November wind on the open canopy bulldozer.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

> One of these days you will run out of that easy yarn and I won't have to give you that look
> 
> Besides, winter is coming and the Kiwi is fully capable of giving you that look. It will point out the fibers I left. Next thing you know, you'll be carressing that fiber, then having to knit with the acrylic yarn and your fingers will just be itching to spin the fiber.


















I finally got knit two, pearl two.






:bouncy:






It took that bit of work on the circulars to get past the mystery of it.
I have four inches of a chunky white scarf from just this early a.m., and it gives me hope. 

....and...... in my meager defense, I have been ordering _wool_ and _mohair_ from online. (and, umm, the chances of me running out of either anytime soon are, well, nil. *whisling innocently*
I shudder at the thought of the holocaust that would ensue were Cyndi to actually catch me within a half mile of acrylic yarn, under any circumstances.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Forerunner said:


> I shudder at the thought of the holocaust that would ensue were Cyndi to actually catch me within a half mile of acrylic yarn, under any circumstances.


:grumble:

:rotfl:

:rotfl:


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

OK, I give up, what is so terrible about acrylic yarn ?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

katy said:


> OK, I give up, what is so terrible about acrylic yarn ?









:run:


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Cyndi sells hand spun yarn. 
http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/yarn2.html

Some folk don't like acrylic at all, but then there are others like me, who are allergic to most wool and can only work with merino or acrylic, and I raise wool sheep!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It is not so much that acryllic yarn is 'terrible' as it is that natural fibers are so much more WONDERFUL. 

There is certainly a time and place for synthetics.
However, once you work with wool and alpaca and all the other smooshy, or fuzzy, or silky shiny smooth, or cuddly soft, and WARM fibers you become very spoiled.

The fiber artists in this forum want everyone to experience this phenomenon and do their best to advocate it.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Enablers! LOL

I must admit, that wearing any sock other than merino wool now is...well, not good.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

OLF, I still dont understand why you would not be allergic to merino, but are allergic to other wools.
I find that so weird. Is it 'superwash' merino? 
I wonder if it is the lanolin content? 
Are you affected by handling your sheep or their raw fleeces?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

I come back from my HT sabbatical, and find Forerunner knitting up a storm ... wow.

:rock:


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

gone-a-milkin said:


> OLF, I still dont understand why you would not be allergic to merino, but are allergic to other wools.
> I find that so weird. Is it 'superwash' merino?
> I wonder if it is the lanolin content?
> Are you affected by handling your sheep or their raw fleeces?


Hate to thread drift, but here goes.
Merino I can wear, other wools make me itchy as anything and I break out in a huge rash, sometimes blistering. Swelling.
I was surprised when laying out my Jacobs fleeces this year, then skirting them, I did not have a problem. I did have help though and handled them as little as possible.
When touching my sheep I have no problems whatsoever, so I kind of think that the process of cleaning the wool is the problem. Why merino is ok, I don't know. 

Sorry Forerunner!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Mama Crow said:


> I come back from my HT sabbatical, and find Forerunner knitting up a storm ... wow.
> 
> :rock:


Good to see u back Mama Crow. :dance:

I love Tim's descriptions of what he is doing and why.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I think Forerunner has a thing for epic long threads. 
He can always just start a new one, if he wants. 

OLF, have you tried anything made from handspun yarn that has only ever been washed by a regular person? (not at a mill)


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

> OLF, have you tried anything made from handspun yarn that has only ever been washed by a regular person? (not at a mill)


No I haven't.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Our Little Farm said:


> Good to see u back Mama Crow. :dance:
> 
> I love Tim's descriptions of what he is doing and why.




It's good to be back ... thank you ... I have missed y'all.

:grouphug:

And, yes, no matter what it is, his descriptions of "what he's doing and why" is always a magnet ... can't help but look.

Good to see you again, Forerunner ... miss our philosophical visits .... give Lori a hug for me, and kiss that baby girl, too.



OH!!! Edited to add: my favorite color is _*RED*_!!!!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

There's nothing _wrong_ with it. It does have it's place. I even have some in my stash.

I'm just a self-proclaimed yarn snob. :cowboy:

*Our Little Farm*, oh my! I haven't updated that page in a couple of years!!! :sob:


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Don't you have sheep now Cyndi?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Cyndi hates sheep.:sob:








Welcome back, Mama Crow.
Lily is like a June Lamb'squarter in full sun and rich, black soil. 
Lori is thoroughly enjoying mothering 20 years after the first go-round. 

Oh, and..... my favorite color is _wilderness_..... you know...greens, browns, charcoal, midnight, etc. 

Would somebody please tell that mean old GAM to quit pickin' on me. 
My sentiments are mighty tender, you know.:lookout:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I think Forerunner has a thing for epic long threads.
> He can always just start a new one, if he wants.
> 
> OLF, have you tried anything made from handspun yarn that has only ever been washed by a regular person? (not at a mill)


There's such a thing is irregular persons ? 
Maybe more fiber would help. :bouncy:



Yeah, yeah..... I know it's Saturday and that I should be knitting, but Lori and I are going to Fairview to haul some fresh manure off for the sale barn :bouncy: AND stop in at the Fairview Cafe for lunch. 
Maybe this afternoon/evening......
I spent ALL of last Saturday with my awesome 100% wool boucle in a rich and woodsy tan..... had the makings of a hooded scarf two thirds done (thick and heavy, yum) and then due to gross inexperience basically had to unravel the whole thing just before bedtime.:grit:
Now THAT'll fetch you a good night's rest, every time.:soap:


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Forerunner said:


> Cyndi hates sheep.:sob:


How could anyone hate sheep?

Jacob sheep are by far my favorite farm animal.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Forerunner said:


> There's such a thing is irregular persons ?
> Maybe more fiber would help. :bouncy:
> 
> 
> ...


This is the kind of thing that happens to me. Then my patience just ups and walks out leaving me lost and not able to start again.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, I'm really looking forward to that thick, warm, earthy, hooded scarf.
So, at some point, I'm going to have to take up the needles again on that one.
In fact, Lori's putting in a Clint Eastwood, so, I think I'll go get started now.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It's not that I hate sheep, just that I love the rest of my animals and I'm sure if I get started with a couple sheep, they would eventually take over the homestead leaving no room for anything else ....


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Forerunner, please tell Lori I miss her blog! I so enjoyed reading about you all - is there any chance she will be bringing the blog back?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I imagine that when the excitement of syrupping season and the spring planting is upon us, that she'll take inspiration anew...
I will convey your appreciation.


----------



## michelleIL (Aug 29, 2004)

I miss the blog as well!!!


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Well throw me in on the missing the blog list too! This thread is the first pics of Lily I've seen since the initial blog one. Wow, she's gawgeous!

I love checking in here to see how Tim's doing. Waiting for the next pics.. of knitting AND of babies and younguns. :happy:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

The blog is up, at the moment.

A few of you would likely be amazed at the extremely intense negativity that has come through via the comments left by certain individuals who have read, and hated, Lori's blog. It is clear enough to me that those individuals, deep down, only hate me, for the stands I have taken, or attempted to take. 
Fair enough. My points have been made, my experiences shared.
Few there be who can remain calm while I share my occasionally dark and generally unpopular visions of reality..... so, I knit...... _and_ hang out down here with the more serene and peace loving ladies (and occasional gent).  
No one seems to be offended (yet :bouncy. 
No political or religious toes are stepped on (I hope ).
No one appears to be so jealous of my bent that they make regular attempts to derail the train (yet :bouncy.

For mow I'm going to content myself to knit and keep my thoughts (most of them) and my observations (well, some of them) to myself. 
Let the highly opinionated and easily offended pray that I not run out of yarn soon.


On a much lighter note, WIHH sent me a box of knitting needles !! :bouncy:
Funny thing..... the box itself is just so configured in length and shape as to be the new perfect place to store all of my straights that have been rolling off the shelf and book pile by my bed as a matter of routine and exasperating course over the last few weeks.:grumble: 
She even sent me a couple of small, pointed saw logs that I plan to use on some obnoxiously chunky, over-sized wad of fluff that I intend to put together soon.
Lori has the cam, in Rockford, where she's visiting family, lest I'd take a few pics of my latest couple of projects. I'm really happy with them.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Forerunner can you post the link to your blog so those of us who haven't read it can? Please?! 

As for voicing ones opinions, we all have one, some of us are more inclined speak our thoughts,, and yea, they may offend but...... I have a lot of opinions and I do know how to use them. I guess I've learned to be more selective about who and how I voice them. I stay away from some forums on HT because I know how easy it is to get sucked into them. I love our group here. We for the most part voice our opinions but I think we do it with kindness and understanding. That goes for those who read our opinions here. I think we read what others think and either just shrug and say, "hmmm? Not the way 'd do it but..." or " well here is how I would do that thing..." We all know that there are so many different ways of doing things within the fiber world. We know it's just DIFFERENT, not WRONG. Maybe others can learn from our example here. Wouldn't that be nice 

BTW, an old vase or mug works really well for keeping straight and dpn's in, almost a type of arrangement, like flowers. They are always handy and you can see what you have.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Uh oh...... some of you haven't read the blog ?

http://frmerswife.blogspot.com/

It goes back for miles and miles.
Some of it is wonderful and some is just... plain..... real.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! I have a very open mind


----------

